
Can You Still Date a Co-Worker? Well, It’s Complicated - thisisit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/can-you-still-date-a-co-worker-well-its-complicated-1517913001
======
bob_theslob646
>Others said they weren’t changing their behavior at all, stressing that they
are adults who understand how consent works and know the difference between
harassment and asking someone out on a date.

I think that is the biggest problem today: understanding consent and self
awareness.

Will be interesting to see how corporations deal with work place romance.

